# 10er Proc bei Flask möglich?



## Landral (19. Februar 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe das Gerücht gehört bzw. die die Behauptung gelesen, dass es für Alchi´s mit Elixierspezialisierung die Möglichkeit von 8er und 10er Proc´s bei der Herstellung von Flask´s geben soll. Ich selbst habe einen Alchi Twink mit eben dieser Spezialisierung, habe aber selbst max. 6er Proc´s erlebt. Stimmt die Behauptung? Gibt es ggf. Screenshots oder Links, die diese Behauptung galubhaft belegen? Ich selbst habe ncihts derartiges gefunden und würde mich über Infos freuen.

Greetz


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich weiß 100% dass es früher, als bei jedem mal herstellen noch nur 1 Flask (die 2 Stunden hielt), 5er Procs gab, davon hatte ich nämlich mindestens 2 schon. Konsequent wäre ja gewesen, dass dann entsprechend auf 10 anzuheben. 

Habe aber in letzter Zeit selbst maximal 4er Procs bekommen, kann also nicht sagen ob es wirklich 10er gibt.


----------



## Landral (19. Februar 2010)

> Also ich weiß 100% dass es früher, als bei jedem mal herstellen noch nur 1 Flask (die 2 Stunden hielt), 5er Procs gab, davon hatte ich nämlich mindestens 2 schon. Konsequent wäre ja gewesen, dass dann entsprechend auf 10 anzuheben.



Das Argument hatte ich auch schon gehört, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Irgendwie sollen ja alle Berufe und Spezialisierungen ihren Vorteil haben. So hat aktuell der Alchi eben 2h Haltbarkeit bei den Flask´s und als Elixierspezi mindestens immer 2 Flask aus den Mats für eines. 8er und 10er Proc´s haben ich nie elerbet, noch hat mir jeamdn davon ingame berichtet.


----------



## nalcarya (19. Februar 2010)

Hm, was gibt es daran nicht nachzuvollziehen? Früher gab es für die gleichen Mats eine Flask mit 2 Stunden Dauer (4 Stunden für den Alchi selbst). Dann würde das gepatcht, Flasks halten nur noch halb so lang (1 Stunde normal, 2 für Alchis), dafür werden doppelt so viele hergestellt. 

Wäre also 100% logisch die Procanzahlen jeweils zu verdoppeln ^^


----------



## Tabatea (19. Februar 2010)

Das Gerücht kann ich als Tatsache bestätigen ! Jedoch ist mir das erst 3x passiert seit dem Patch im Februar 2009 (Flask nur noch 1 Stunde / dafür 2 Flask statt 1). Gemessen an den in der Zeit für die Gilde hergestellen Flask´s (ca. 3000) ist das jedoch sehr wenig.


LG


----------



## Dark_Lady (19. Februar 2010)

Also ich krieg auch immer 2x fläschchen aus den Mats für eines - und bin kein Elixier-Spezi, sondern Trans-Alchi...


----------



## Naho (19. Februar 2010)

ich habe schon 8er und 10er proccs gehabt


----------



## Shisky (20. Februar 2010)

desöfteren gabs bei mir auch schon 10er proccs. so selten sind die nich.


----------



## Mondenkynd (24. Februar 2010)

Ich hatte letzte Woche selber noch einen 10er Procc beim Steinblut-Flask.


----------



## Aikio-imba-schurke (24. Februar 2010)

Mein Rekord war ein 14er Procc.....wurde gebeten EINE Flask zu machen und ich meinte er kann Proccs haben....Hätte nie im Leben gedacht dass direkt 14 rauskommen Oo
Ist aber auch schon lange her....Glaub September oder so. Seitdem einmal ein 8er Procc und mehr nicht....Jetzt immer nur 2er und selten mal ein 4er


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. Februar 2010)

Ich finde auch das 4er Proccs öfter kommen sollten, wenn man Elexierspezi ist, nen 2er hat auch jeder andere Alchi, das ist also irgendwo sinnfrei.


----------



## nalcarya (28. Februar 2010)

Dass da 2 rauskommen ist doch kein Proc :x


----------



## Resch (1. März 2010)

Habe mit meinem Alchi auch schon 4,6,8 und 10er Proccs gehabt. Nen Screen hab ich davon nicht gemacht. Aber ein 10 hat ich bis jetzt nur einmal.


----------



## Aerv (6. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Das Argument hatte ich auch schon gehört, auch wenn ich es nicht ganz nachvollziehen kann. Irgendwie sollen ja alle Berufe und Spezialisierungen ihren Vorteil haben. So hat aktuell der Alchi eben 2h Haltbarkeit bei den Flask´s und als Elixierspezi mindestens immer 2 Flask aus den Mats für eines. 8er und 10er Proc´s haben ich nie elerbet, noch hat mir jeamdn davon ingame berichtet.


Das hat nix mit der Spezi zu tun, wie schon gesagt wollte Blizzard den raidern entgegen kommen und hat deswegen die flask dauer runter, damit man flexibler ist. Und damit es vom Lotus her passt gibt es halt jetzt immer 2. Und deshlab waren sie eben so Konsequnet und haben aus den 2,3,4,5er Proggs dann 4,5,8,10er gemacht, hatte ich auch schon mal.



Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Mein Rekord war ein 14er Procc.....wurde gebeten EINE Flask zu machen und ich meinte er kann Proccs haben....Hätte nie im Leben gedacht dass direkt 14 rauskommen Oo
> Ist aber auch schon lange her....Glaub September oder so. Seitdem einmal ein 8er Procc und mehr nicht....Jetzt immer nur 2er und selten mal ein 4er


14 hattest du nie im Leben. 10 ist Maximum bei 1x herstellen.


----------



## Darksasuke (6. März 2010)

Also ich hatte schomal 10 flasks proc hab mich darüber rießig gefreut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scharamo (6. März 2010)

Landral schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich habe das Gerücht gehört bzw. die die Behauptung gelesen, dass es für Alchi´s mit Elixierspezialisierung die Möglichkeit von 8er und 10er Proc´s bei der Herstellung von Flask´s geben soll. Ich selbst habe einen Alchi Twink mit eben dieser Spezialisierung, habe aber selbst max. 6er Proc´s erlebt. Stimmt die Behauptung? Gibt es ggf. Screenshots oder Links, die diese Behauptung galubhaft belegen? Ich selbst habe ncihts derartiges gefunden und würde mich über Infos freuen.
> 
> Greetz



ja es gibt 10er... Bild hab ich leider nicht (mehr)


----------



## Shocknorris (24. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jägergemeinschaft (30. April 2010)

Mondenkynd schrieb:


> Ich hatte letzte Woche selber noch einen 10er Procc beim Steinblut-Flask.



FAiL.

Dies ist kein Wettkampf wer den höchsten Procc. hat sonder ob es 10er Procc's gibt. 

Und ich bin mir 99,9% sicher, dass es keine 14er Proccs gibt -.-'
__

Hatte bis jetzt in meiner Alchi-"Karriere" 1 10er Procc.


----------



## Suicique (2. Mai 2010)

Hatte auch schon einmal einen 14er Procc. Evtl waren es sogar 16. Bin mir da nicht mehr sicher. Hatte ich aber erst einmal und ich bin seit Release Alchie, bzw seit BC Elixiermeister.


----------



## Qualkommando (23. Mai 2010)

Also ein 14 oder sogar 16ner Procc ist mir nicht bekannt und habe auch noch nie gehört das das jemals wer hatte. Ich selber mit mein Alchi Twink hat auch zu 100 % schon 8er und 10 Proccs gehabt daher kann ich es nur bestätigen das es 10ner Proccs gibt.


----------



## Kuman (30. Mai 2010)

früher gabs nur 4er proccs statt den normalen 2 flasks. jetzt können es auch mehr sein. bis zu 10. so ein hoher procc ist natürlich extrem selten. hab bisher auch erst 1 10er gehabt.


----------



## Nora/Vince/Casjo (31. Mai 2010)

Naho schrieb:


> ich habe schon 8er und 10er proccs gehabt


ich auch schon dem öfteren


----------



## TheCelina (11. Juni 2010)

Aikio-imba-schurke schrieb:


> Mein Rekord war ein 14er Procc.....wurde gebeten EINE Flask zu machen und ich meinte er kann Proccs haben....Hätte nie im Leben gedacht dass direkt 14 rauskommen Oo
> Ist aber auch schon lange her....Glaub September oder so. Seitdem einmal ein 8er Procc und mehr nicht....Jetzt immer nur 2er und selten mal ein 4er



Bei dem Benutzername kann ich mir nur eine junge Person vorstellen, die Zuneigung sucht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der höchste mögliche Proc sind 10 Fläschchen, der niedrigste 2.
Bei Tränken und Elixieren gehen max. 5


----------



## Suicique (17. Juni 2010)

Heute 10er Procc mit Flask gehabt. Aber nur 20G TG bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bitorez (2. September 2010)

hmmm allgemein könnte man doch erstmal sagen: screens or it never happened !!!


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Moin,
ich kann dieses "Gerücht" auch bestätigen. Ich hatte bereits zahlreiche 8er- und 10er-Procs. Allerdings immer dann, wenn ich gegen kleines Entgelt für andere Leute Flasks gebraut habe. Ein 10er-Proc ist definitiv möglich und ganz sicher kein Gerücht.

MfG,
Deathloc


----------



## Huntergottheit (20. Januar 2011)

das höchste von ca 100 hergestellten wind flasks waren 2x 5er procs hintereinander


----------



## Byte768 (20. Januar 2011)

Das ist kein Gerücht, man kann 5x die Menge erhalten, wenn man großes Glück hat. Und 10 sind es nur deshalb, weil bei Fläschchen bis vor kurzem jeweils 2 hergestellt wurden. 5x 2 sind eben 10.
Bei den neuen Fläschchen scheinen sie ja die Menge auf 1 reduziert zu haben, somit 5x 1.


----------



## TheCelina (6. Februar 2011)

Byte768 schrieb:


> Bei den neuen Fläschchen scheinen sie ja die Menge auf 1 reduziert zu haben, somit 5x 1.



Und die Proc Chance =(


----------

